# Buying wider fitting golf shoes



## AMcC (Dec 7, 2018)

My existing golf shoes and to some extent my normal street shoes have been causing me some foot pain of late.  Something I was never bothered with before, just bought whatever shoes I liked the look of.  My feet must have flattened out or something.

Anyway, I have been finding it difficult to get shoes to suit.  I have been measured but here comes the problem.   Some shoes are "wider"  fitting as standard, but as far as I know only Footjoy make wide and extra wide shoes.  Any shop I have visited so far does not stock anything other than standard width Footjoys, I have tried some of the other makes but still too tight.  It seems that I have to make an order of a specific shoe and in a set size for them to get it in specifically.  What then if it is not quite right, will they send it back to Footjoy  or try and sell in their shop - unlikely to be a big demand.

Has anyone any experience or ideas on this problem ??


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 7, 2018)

I have the same problem in terms of finding wider fit shoes.  Some shops do stock the wider fit golf shoes but it does vary from place to place.  I have generally used Footjoy but I have also now found I can get Skechers (The East Renfrewshire Golf Club Pro Shop has these in stock) that are wide enough for me, and for the first time ever an Adidas wide fitting shoe, the Adidas Powerband WD which has a nice wide toe area.  Maybe one of the big American Golf would have a wider selection. 
If you buy online, check the returns policy of the shop


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 7, 2018)

I also have wider feet and I recently got a pair of Footjoy Dryjoys on recommendation from a colleague. 
I had previously had good experience of comfort from cheaper footjoys and Nike shoes (and worn both to basically oblivion) - but my recent purchase of Adidas had not been comfortable at all (both from a sole and rubbing at the heel pov), even after many rounds of walking in with plasters / innersoles / multiple pairs of socks.

The footjoy dryjos have taken a good bit of walking in, but are now comfy enough and are very good quality.

In my mind there is an adverse correlation between water proofness and comfyness.
I am keen to try the Under Armour shoes but can't justify these until my Footjoys are further down the track. 

Comfiest shoes I have are Ashworth dimpled shoes but I can only wear these to the range or in very dry conditions as they would get totally wrecked in the wet.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 7, 2018)

AMcC said:



			My existing golf shoes and to some extent my normal street shoes have been causing me some foot pain of late.  Something I was never bothered with before, just bought whatever shoes I liked the look of.  My feet must have flattened out or something.

Anyway, I have been finding it difficult to get shoes to suit.  I have been measured but here comes the problem.   Some shoes are "wider"  fitting as standard, but as far as I know only Footjoy make wide and extra wide shoes.  Any shop I have visited so far does not stock anything other than standard width Footjoys, I have tried some of the other makes but still too tight.  It seems that I have to make an order of a specific shoe and in a set size for them to get it in specifically.  What then if it is not quite right, will they send it back to Footjoy  or try and sell in their shop - unlikely to be a big demand.

Has anyone any experience or ideas on this problem ??
		
Click to expand...

Go to a golf shop that has a brannock device for measuring your feet.
You can then order shoes to fit your exact size and with.

My right foot is a 9 wide.
My left a 10 extra wide.
I ordered several pair under the footjoy myjoy range. (See footjoy website.)
Footjoy will make you a pair to your exact specs (even different sizes ) 
They are the best shoes I have ever had and wouldnâ€™t buy off the peg again.
Slightly more in cost as you pay rrp but worth every penny.

Just a side note if your feet are sore a trip to a podiatrist would make sense to ensure there isnâ€™t a problem.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 7, 2018)

I'd have to agree with the Footjoy Dryjoys.  I bought a pair off ebay, by the condition I reckon they were only worn once and the quality and comfort is top-notch.  I use them with Pro-Stinger spikes for winter golf and they are definitely a cut-above.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 7, 2018)

Adidas wide fit or if you are really struggling and feel your age then boring old FJ for you Alan.

I believe Ecco run a wee bit wider than standard golf shoes.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Adidas wide fit or if you are really struggling and feel your age then boring old FJ for you Alan.

*I believe Ecco run a wee bit wider than standard golf shoes*.
		
Click to expand...

i have wide feet and Ecco are perfect for me, one of the few shoes i can wear straight out the box.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

Another vote for the FJ Myjoys. I've had issues with adidas before and they've come up small and tight. Not a fan of Ecco designs. I do think Clubchamp98 nailed it though. You really need to get the feet measured on a brannock device and find your exact measurements


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2018)

AMcC said:



			My existing golf shoes and to some extent my normal street shoes have been causing me some foot pain of late.  Something I was never bothered with before, just bought whatever shoes I liked the look of.  My feet must have flattened out or something.

Anyway, I have been finding it difficult to get shoes to suit.  I have been measured but here comes the problem.   Some shoes are "wider"  fitting as standard, but as far as I know only Footjoy make wide and extra wide shoes.  Any shop I have visited so far does not stock anything other than standard width Footjoys, I have tried some of the other makes but still too tight.  It seems that I have to make an order of a specific shoe and in a set size for them to get it in specifically.  What then if it is not quite right, will they send it back to Footjoy  or try and sell in their shop - unlikely to be a big demand.

Has anyone any experience or ideas on this problem ??
		
Click to expand...

Allan what size do you take  ?


----------



## bigslice (Dec 7, 2018)

Im sure pro at bogside has the footjoy foot measure thing


----------



## bigslice (Dec 7, 2018)

Also if u check out the MSK details on ayrshire arran health board u can self refer about ure feet. Thats what i didðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## badgb21 (Dec 7, 2018)

I have very wide feet and have tried a few different golf shoes to date.
I will often carry a spare pair of shoes in my bag and change mid-round for comfort.

The most comfortable shoe so far is this spikeless Nike. It's a summer shoe, not waterproof, but they are like wearing slippers.
OK for this time of year, if your course isn't too wet or muddy.
https://www.sportsdirect.com/nike-roshe-golf-shoes-mens-286014?colcode=28601440

For winter I have been wearing these which have served me well. Seem to come up wide enough and are waterproof, but hot in summer;
The grip in the wet is very good;
https://www.sportsdirect.com/callaway-cheviot-ll-golf-shoes-mens-282009?colcode=28200930

I recently got a pair of Ecco Gortex in a wide fitting (got them in the US) Now I have got them home, they seem almost too wide!
Need to try them with a sole insert to bulk them out.
May be the standard sizing would be fine.


----------



## AdamW (Dec 7, 2018)

I recently purchased some Adidas Adicros which were the wide fit. If Adidas think they were wide I would hate to see the normal fit sent them back far too tight. Have ordered some footjoy pro extra wide tonight will let you know how they fit once I get them


----------



## Homer (Dec 7, 2018)

Have you tried wide fitting shoes?


----------



## AdamW (Dec 7, 2018)

badgb21 said:



			I have very wide feet and have tried a few different golf shoes to date.
I will often carry a spare pair of shoes in my bag and change mid-round for comfort.

The most comfortable shoe so far is this spikeless Nike. It's a summer shoe, not waterproof, but they are like wearing slippers.
OK for this time of year, if your course isn't too wet or muddy.
https://www.sportsdirect.com/nike-roshe-golf-shoes-mens-286014?colcode=28601440

For winter I have been wearing these which have served me well. Seem to come up wide enough and are waterproof, but hot in summer;
The grip in the wet is very good;
https://www.sportsdirect.com/callaway-cheviot-ll-golf-shoes-mens-282009?colcode=28200930

I recently got a pair of Ecco Gortex in a wide fitting (got them in the US) Now I have got them home, they seem almost too wide!
Need to try them with a sole insert to bulk them out.
May be the standard sizing would be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Those nikes look awesome! The material looks very flexible which stretches easily for wide feet is that what makes them so good?


----------



## badgb21 (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes Adam, you have got it spot on. Also, they keep your feet very cool in summer.
If you can face a trip into a Sports Direct store, then these are worth a try.






AdamW said:



			Those nikes look awesome! The material looks very flexible which stretches easily for wide feet is that what makes them so good?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Griffsters (Dec 8, 2018)

Its an absolute minefield! Shoes vary not just between manufacturer but between model and year variant. I find I need a shoe that is slightly wider than standard but also higher volume as I have a higher instep as well.

I'd given up on Adidas but i really liked the Tour Boost style that were originally too tight. I've found that the Tour Boost 2.0 wide fit have a higher volume than previous version and fit me fine. Very happy with them. It really is trial and error tho, so only advice i can give is if buying online make sure you can return or exchange easily. Or if best value isn't an absolute try at a shop and accept you will need to pay a bit more.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 8, 2018)

AMcC said:



			My existing golf shoes and to some extent my normal street shoes have been causing me some foot pain of late.  Something I was never bothered with before, just bought whatever shoes I liked the look of.  My feet must have flattened out or something.

Anyway, I have been finding it difficult to get shoes to suit.  I have been measured but here comes the problem.   Some shoes are "wider"  fitting as standard, but as far as I know only Footjoy make wide and extra wide shoes.  Any shop I have visited so far does not stock anything other than standard width Footjoys, I have tried some of the other makes but still too tight.  It seems that I have to make an order of a specific shoe and in a set size for them to get it in specifically.  What then if it is not quite right, will they send it back to Footjoy  or try and sell in their shop - unlikely to be a big demand.

Has anyone any experience or ideas on this problem ??
		
Click to expand...

I have arthritic feet. I also have to wear wide fitting shoes as a result of this. Believe it or not, the best shoes I have owned are HiTec dritec. They used to come in a wide fitting, they are cheap, comfortable, and totally waterproof.


----------



## AdamW (Dec 8, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			I have arthritic feet. I also have to wear wide fitting shoes as a result of this. Believe it or not, the best shoes I have owned are HiTec dritec. They used to come in a wide fitting, they are cheap, comfortable, and totally waterproof.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a link for these please I have tried looking for this hitech brand before and and can not find them


----------



## LIG (Dec 8, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			I have arthritic feet. I also have to wear wide fitting shoes as a result of this. Believe it or not, the best shoes I have owned are HiTec dritec. They used to come in a wide fitting, they are cheap, comfortable, and totally waterproof.
		
Click to expand...

I think the Dritec were discontinued quite some time ago. I used have two pairs but abused them and they started to leak.

Very comfortable though!


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 8, 2018)

AdamW said:



			Do you have a link for these please I have tried looking for this hitech brand before and and can not find them
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just had a look around, and it would appear they are no longer made. It is possible to pick them up on ebay, but I don't think there are any wide fit ones being advertised


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 9, 2018)

STOP PRESS

Callaway Chev Mulligan wide fit shoes are now available on eBay for around Â£35. The added bonus being they are waterproof. Appears to be a good deal


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Go to a golf shop that has a brannock device for measuring your feet.
You can then order shoes to fit your exact size and with.

My right foot is a 9 wide.
My left a 10 extra wide.
I ordered several pair under the footjoy myjoy range. (See footjoy website.)
Footjoy will make you a pair to your exact specs (even different sizes )
They are the best shoes I have ever had and wouldnâ€™t buy off the peg again.
Slightly more in cost as you pay rrp but worth every penny.

Just a side note if your feet are sore a trip to a podiatrist would make sense to ensure there isnâ€™t a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Have had my feet measured and like you are two different sizes, and one is wide the other verging on extra wide.

Interesting to see Footjoy do made to measure, as all my recent shoes have been Footjoy and would happily buy them again.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Adidas wide fit or if you are really struggling and feel your age then boring old FJ for you Alan.

I believe Ecco run a wee bit wider than standard golf shoes.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is no shop I have been in so far actually stocks any wide fitting shoes ðŸ™
Have tried Ecco, they have a removable sole which makes them slightly wider but still not enough


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Allan what size do you take  ?
		
Click to expand...

At the moment I take a 10 in both golf and street shoes, and have done for years. My fitting indicated 9.5 or even 9ðŸ˜³


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2018)

bigslice said:



			Also if u check out the MSK details on ayrshire arran health board u can self refer about ure feet. Thats what i didðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Cheers David, will look in to that, must be an age thing lol as my hip and shoulder are hurting too ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2018)

AMcC said:



			The problem is no shop I have been in so far actually stocks any wide fitting shoes ðŸ™
Have tried Ecco, they have a removable sole which makes them slightly wider but still not enough
		
Click to expand...

trouble i found with the FJ and it was the top of the range shoes icons, the leather just stretched once they had worn in and the bruised my toes as they ended up just too big. i don't think FJ use as good a leather as Ecco. never had any problem with these and have 8 pairs. Though the Gortex do come up slightly smaller in my exp


PS i have a pair of 10 icons in wide fit ive never worn the wife bought me a few years ago


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for all the input guys, really helps and certainly seems a few others are in the same boat.

As a general update my feet have been measured and I was surprised by the results, smaller and wider than I thought.

I was keen to get Footjoy as they have been my shoe for a few years now.  I contacted them via Twitter and they were very responsive.  The upshot is I have to give them my favoured styles and my measurements.  They asked my who my preferred seller was, I was happy to go with John the pro at Killermont and Gailes.  So they will send them to him and deal with him regarding any returns.

Will get my feet measured again to be extra diligent and will keep you all updated


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 9, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Thanks for all the input guys, really helps and certainly seems a few others are in the same boat.

As a general update my feet have been measured and I was surprised by the results, smaller and wider than I thought.

I was keen to get Footjoy as they have been my shoe for a few years now.  I contacted them via Twitter and they were very responsive.  The upshot is I have to give them my favoured styles and my measurements.  They asked my who my preferred seller was, I was happy to go with John the pro at Killermont and Gailes.  So they will send them to him and deal with him regarding any returns.

Will get my feet measured again to be extra diligent and will keep you all updated
		
Click to expand...

You are an Ayrshire lad. Are you sure you don't have 7 toes or something? That may be the problem!

ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			You are an Ayrshire lad. Are you sure you don't have 7 toes or something? That may be the problem!

ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That may be it, I always wondered when I was younger, why I got 23 when I was asked to count my fingers and toes ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 9, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			trouble i found with the FJ and it was the top of the range shoes icons, the leather just stretched once they had worn in and the bruised my toes as they ended up just too big. i don't think FJ use as good a leather as Ecco. never had any problem with these and have 8 pairs. Though the Gortex do come up slightly smaller in my exp


PS i have a pair of 10 icons in wide fit ive never worn the wife bought me a few years ago
		
Click to expand...

I bought extra wide icons and had to sell them on. I think a lot has to do with the style as to how wide they come up. Never had a problem with tours


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Have had my feet measured and like you are two different sizes, and one is wide the other verging on extra wide.

Interesting to see Footjoy do made to measure, as all my recent shoes have been Footjoy and would happily buy them again.
		
Click to expand...

Do it it really does make a massive difference.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Thanks for all the input guys, really helps and certainly seems a few others are in the same boat.

As a general update my feet have been measured and I was surprised by the results, smaller and wider than I thought.

I was keen to get Footjoy as they have been my shoe for a few years now.  I contacted them via Twitter and they were very responsive.  The upshot is I have to give them my favoured styles and my measurements.  They asked my who my preferred seller was, I was happy to go with John the pro at Killermont and Gailes.  So they will send them to him and deal with him regarding any returns.

Will get my feet measured again to be extra diligent and will keep you all updated
		
Click to expand...

If you go on the footjoy Myjoys on the web site you can design your own this is what I did.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 9, 2018)

Just bought a pair of Skechers, the most comfortable shoe Iâ€™ve ever worn.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 9, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just bought a pair of Skechers, the most comfortable shoe Iâ€™ve ever worn.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know how true it is, but the pro at my local course informed me Sketchers now outsell FJ


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 9, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just bought a pair of Skechers, the most comfortable shoe Iâ€™ve ever worn.
		
Click to expand...

Comfort wise Skechers are supperb. Just not very waterproof at all, I would still be wearing Skechers and nothing else if they could sort out the tea bag effect uppers.


----------



## bigslice (Dec 9, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Cheers David, will look in to that, must be an age thing lol as my hip and shoulder are hurting too ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh a little known fact is that ure foot bone is connected to ure ankle bone ure ankle bone is connected to ure.ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AMcC (Dec 13, 2018)

Latest update.  I have been measured again and am a 9.5 extra wide. So have asked Footjoy for a couple of options to try.  Had a look on the website and they do not appear to offer extra wide other than for build your own


----------



## AdamW (Dec 13, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Latest update.  I have been measured again and am a 9.5 extra wide. So have asked Footjoy for a couple of options to try.  Had a look on the website and they do not appear to offer extra wide other than for build your own 

Click to expand...

Depends on the shoe and size if they have stock in 'extra wide' 

For example 

https://www.footjoy.co.uk/en_GB/golf-shoes/men/spikeless/prosl/000PSL.html

Size 8 white is available in extra wide. 

Hope this helps  

Mine came a few days ago yet to have chance to open the box 

Always worth ordering a few different sizes to see how they fit in reality.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 13, 2018)

Buy two pairs and alternate. Only way to make shoes last is to have at least 3 pairs in circulation at any one time.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 13, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Buy two pairs and alternate. Only way to make shoes last is to have at least 3 pairs in circulation at any one time.
		
Click to expand...

True, they say you should do that with street shoes as well.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 13, 2018)

AMcC said:



			True, they say you should do that with street shoes as well.
		
Click to expand...

There'll be a good number of moths flying around Irvine!!!

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 24, 2018)

Update. Having previously thought Iâ€™d walked in my Dryjoys, I played yesterday and they started nipping my heels on the back 9. 

2 small but sore blisters on my heels. They certainly werenâ€™t as bad as blisters Iâ€™d get at the start, but they must be 12 or 13 rounds in now. Last time I played I donâ€™t remember a problem, hence I thought they were sorted.

Really feel Iâ€™m back to square one as previously had no issues with cheaper foot joy and Nike shoes, but my last 2 pairs, Adidas and now Footjoy dryjoys, have given me problems. Both times I specifically bought shoes with waterproof guarantee and have to say it is great to be able to search through wet rough and have bone dry feet.

The shoes definitely fit me and on 1st trying them on and walking about, there isnâ€™t a problem.

However sore feet on the last 6 holes does not make for enjoyable golf. Iâ€™ll get more plasters and keep trying for now, but come the spring iâ€™ll need to make a decision as they werenâ€™t cheap so reluctant to abandon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Have had my feet measured and like you are two different sizes, and one is wide the other verging on extra wide.

Interesting to see Footjoy do made to measure, as all my recent shoes have been Footjoy and would happily buy them again.
		
Click to expand...

FootJoy also do, or at least did, fitting sessions, where one of their reps turns up, measures your feet and then lets you try the shoes; they literally have every size and width, albeit in one style only, and you get to try them on there and then in your measured size.  I changed my FootJoy size from 11 medium to 10.5 wide as a result, and the pair I ordered on the day are the most comfortable pair of FootJoys I've ever had.


----------



## Andy (Dec 24, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Cheers David, will look in to that, must be an age thing lol as my hip and shoulder are hurting too ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Rotate what pocket you keep your wallet in Al ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AdamW (Dec 24, 2018)

Just tried FootJoy extra wide and they are still way too narrow . Had my feet measured as well at American golf they said I was a extra wide so not sure where to go next


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2018)

AdamW said:



			Just tried FootJoy extra wide and they are still way too narrow . Had my feet measured as well at American golf and it said I was a extra wide so not sure where to go next 

Click to expand...

Tried extra wide in what style


----------



## AdamW (Dec 24, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Tried extra wide in what style
		
Click to expand...

FootJoy pro sl


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2018)

Sorry Adam I canâ€™t comment on those. I know I donâ€™t fit Icons extra wide but have never had a problem with tours, contours or one other that came out 2-3 years ago that I canâ€™t remember the name


----------



## AdamW (Dec 24, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Sorry Adam I canâ€™t comment on those. I know I donâ€™t fit Icons extra wide but have never had a problem with tours, contours or one other that came out 2-3 years ago that I canâ€™t remember the name
		
Click to expand...

No problems wondering if to order a few different sizes in wide fit for Adidas tour 360 next to see how they fit, but wanted spikless really


----------



## AMcC (Dec 24, 2018)

Andy said:



			Rotate what pocket you keep your wallet in Al ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Not an issue at this time of year ........ it is empty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			FootJoy also do, or at least did, fitting sessions, where one of their reps turns up, measures your feet and then lets you try the shoes; they literally have every size and width, albeit in one style only, and you get to try them on there and then in your measured size.  I changed my FootJoy size from 11 medium to 10.5 wide as a result, and the pair I ordered on the day are the most comfortable pair of FootJoys I've ever had.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about FJ doing a fitting but I'm definitely getting my feet measured at Silvermere on Wednesday morning. I fancy a pair of UA's and maybe even an adidas pair but I want to be confident after my previous adidas issues it is the right fit. WIll be interested to see what the machine says. Am I really an 8 (medium in both as I currently buy my FJ's in)


----------



## AdamW (Dec 24, 2018)

Just found this but not sure where you get the wide sketchers mentioned in the article from http://www.professionalgolfshopper.com/golf-shoes-for-wide-feet.html


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Not sure about FJ doing a fitting *but I'm definitely getting my feet measured at Silvermere on Wednesday morning. I fancy a pair of UA's and maybe even an adidas pair but I want to be confident after my previous adidas issues it is the right fit. WIll be interested to see what the machine says. Am I really an 8 (medium in both as I currently buy my FJ's in)
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they used to do them because our Pro booked one.  Guy from FootJoy turned up with a Brannock gauge, asked you about your existing shoes, measures your feet and then gets the recommended size & width out of two huge cases that he lugged in with him.  That was a couple of years ago, whether or not they still do them I don't know


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 26, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Update. Having previously thought Iâ€™d walked in my Dryjoys, I played yesterday and they started nipping my heels on the back 9. 

2 small but sore blisters on my heels. They certainly werenâ€™t as bad as blisters Iâ€™d get at the start, but they must be 12 or 13 rounds in now. Last time I played I donâ€™t remember a problem, hence I thought they were sorted.

Really feel Iâ€™m back to square one as previously had no issues with cheaper foot joy and Nike shoes, but my last 2 pairs, Adidas and now Footjoy dryjoys, have given me problems. Both times I specifically bought shoes with waterproof guarantee and have to say it is great to be able to search through wet rough and have bone dry feet.

The shoes definitely fit me and on 1st trying them on and walking about, there isnâ€™t a problem.

However sore feet on the last 6 holes does not make for enjoyable golf. Iâ€™ll get more plasters and keep trying for now, but come the spring iâ€™ll need to make a decision as they werenâ€™t cheap so reluctant to abandon.
		
Click to expand...

Get some thousand mile socks or wear two pair of thin socks .
This stops the shoe rubbing on your feet.
As the friction is between the material not on your skin.

Donâ€™t forget when you try on shoes in a shop itâ€™s nice and warm but on the course itâ€™s cold and this can have a slight effect on you ,,and feet shrink in cold weather leading to shoes being slightly big.


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Get some thousand mile socks or wear two pair of thin socks .
This stops the shoe rubbing on your feet.
As the friction is between the material not on your skin.

Donâ€™t forget when you try on shoes in a shop itâ€™s nice and warm but on the course itâ€™s cold and this can have a slight effect on you ,,and feet shrink in cold weather leading to shoes being slightly big.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'll defiantly order some of the 2 layer 1000 Mile Socks. 

i was out again this morning, but put blister plasters on both heels. I was dotting about to different holes and probably played / walked the equivalent of 11 or 12 holes. 

My feet were fine, but given the look of the plasters when i took them off they'd probably have started nipping had I not been wearing them. 

Like I said, they definitely fit me and there's no way i would try these on out the box and think I was going to have problems. And had a pair of FootJoys in the past that were comfier than trainers. 

Looking at taking a flier on FootJoy Contour Fit shoes? Has anyone had any experience of these. They are potentially very good value for Â£75 and would mean I could alternate them with my DryJoys and keep them both in play for quite a while.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 28, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Cheers, I'll defiantly order some of the 2 layer 1000 Mile Socks. 

i was out again this morning, but put blister plasters on both heels. I was dotting about to different holes and probably played / walked the equivalent of 11 or 12 holes. 

My feet were fine, but given the look of the plasters when i took them off they'd probably have started nipping had I not been wearing them. 

Like I said, they definitely fit me and there's no way i would try these on out the box and think I was going to have problems. And had a pair of FootJoys in the past that were comfier than trainers. 

Looking at taking a flier on FootJoy Contour Fit shoes? Has anyone had any experience of these. They are potentially very good value for Â£75 and would mean I could alternate them with my DryJoys and keep them both in play for quite a while.
		
Click to expand...

The old Contour model were fantastic straight from the box.
Canâ€™t see the new ones not being.
I have the old model , two years old and still going well.


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			The old Contour model were fantastic straight from the box.
Canâ€™t see the new ones not being.
I have the old model , two years old and still going well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Tried to find a pair in a shop the last few days, to no avail.

Going with the 1000 mile socks tomorrow so that could solve my problems. But still handy to keep a couple of pairs in play and keen to get away for a few 36 hole days this summer so need something that is def not going to cause me problems.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 30, 2018)

My extra wide shoes have been delivered to the pro shop at Gailes.  Tried them on yesterday and they fit really well and feel comfortable. Decided to buy them and need to see how my feet will be after a game now.
Decent service and communication from Footjoy


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 30, 2018)

AMcC said:



			My extra wide shoes have been delivered to the pro shop at Gailes.  Tried them on yesterday and they fit really well and feel comfortable. Decided to buy them and need to see how my feet will be after a game now.
Decent service and communication from Footjoy 

Click to expand...

Which ones did you go for in the end


----------



## AMcC (Dec 30, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Which ones did you go for in the end
		
Click to expand...

Dryjoy tours in black


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 30, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Dryjoy tours in black
		
Click to expand...

As I said earlier I have never had a problem with those. My go to shoe


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 30, 2018)

Re: the Thousand Mile Socks. 

These have definitely worked. Between my previous Adidas shoes and my Footjoy problems this year, itâ€™s been a few years since Iâ€™ve played 18 holes in Wet conditions without having sore feet and being crippled towards the end. 

Very refreshing to now being able to contemplate tidying up in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## AdamW (Dec 30, 2018)

I am trying desperately to get some sketchers to try in relaxed fit but they are out of stock atm. Didn't get on with footjoy at all sadly


----------



## AdamW (Jan 11, 2019)

Just wanted to report back these sketchers are amazing and fit wide the they are a 'rf' model which is a relaxed fit / wide.

https://www.skechers.com/en-gb/style/54521/skechers-go-golf-elite-v-3-approach-lt-rf

 The toe box doesn't get narrow quickly like footjoy (even in their extra wide I found). They are like walking in slippers with the 5gen cushioning, comfy out of the box with no break in required and waterproof. 

Stock seems a limited in the UK though.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Just wanted to report back these sketchers are amazing and fit wide the they are a 'rf' model which is a relaxed fit / wide.

https://www.skechers.com/en-gb/style/54521/skechers-go-golf-elite-v-3-approach-lt-rf

The toe box doesn't get narrow quickly like footjoy (even in their extra wide I found). They are like walking in slippers with the 5gen cushioning, comfy out of the box with no break in required and waterproof.

Stock seems a limited in the UK though.
		
Click to expand...

They sound good, heading out to the States later in the year, will have a look out there at whatâ€™s on offer


----------

